# Gene 101 chaff collection mechanism



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Had an interesting thing happening to me today: the flap inside the gene roaster chamber got stuck in there during roasting, so it would not move. Towards the end, I noticed the roaster was making an strange noise, which was basically the heating element cutting off, even though it was not reaching the temperature. Finds out that, as the flap was not moved by, chaff collected by the grill next to it, and eventually blocked it. Thus, as there was no airflow going through, or very little, the thermometer could not register the correct chamber temperature. From what I could tell, it was hotter than usual, so I am assuming here the gene temperature safety device was kicking in to avoid damage.

So, make sure you watch that flap moving and if it's stuck, stop the roast and take action.


----------



## Batian (Oct 23, 2017)

Could you establish why the flap stuck?


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Batian said:


> Could you establish why the flap stuck?


Sadly, no. :-(


----------



## Batian (Oct 23, 2017)

Check the rubber buffer 'donut' has not partially split where it is held in the slot. If it has split, it may have got caught in the grill, and then released itself when you opened the chamber etc ????????


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Batian said:


> Check the rubber buffer 'donut' has not partially split where it is held in the slot. If it has split, it may have got caught in the grill, and then released itself when you opened the chamber etc ????????


I have. It's all in good order. The only thing I can think of is that some green bean got stuck there somewhere.


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

If the beans were a bit Chaffy then it can stop the paddle moving. Can also be a build up of coffee oils slowing the mechanism down or the "split rings" that hold it in place have got a bit stretched when cleaning. If you haven't already or don't normally, you can remove the centre section by a judicious pull straight out, just be careful when putting back in that is both right way round and needs a bit of force to locate but not so much as to contact the glass.

Rubber donuts and all other parts inc centre baffle are available from BB if you have a need to replace.

Hope of help

John


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

johnealey said:


> If the beans were a bit Chaffy then it can stop the paddle moving. Can also be a build up of coffee oils slowing the mechanism down or the "split rings" that hold it in place have got a bit stretched when cleaning. If you haven't already or don't normally, you can remove the centre section by a judicious pull straight out, just be careful when putting back in that is both right way round and needs a bit of force to locate but not so much as to contact the glass.
> 
> Rubber donuts and all other parts inc centre baffle are available from BB if you have a need to replace.
> 
> ...


Cheers John. I clean everything after a batch. I always clean the chamber and also remove the Centre section and clean they too. Been doing that from day one 

I just tried it out with an empty chamber: the paddle moves freely and as it should, thus leaving me to believe that something got stuck there.


----------

